# 19120 vs 19125



## kdriscoll (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Afternoon, 

One of our physicians is preforming breast biopsies.  This is a new area for me and I am unclear as to what constitutes a radiological marker (preoperative).  In most cases mammographic localization is utilized.  I would appreciate any advise.
Thanks, 
-K


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 11, 2009)

This sounds like a Needle Localization biopsy (19125).

However, your documentation should state that a wire/ needle was placed prior to the biopsy procedure.


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with Karen


----------

